# Fatima Memorial VS Lahore Medical College



## hsn14 (Oct 22, 2010)

Which Medical college is better in terms of faculty, environment/atmosphere around the campus, etc.. Any advise/comments will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

hsn14 said:


> Which Medical college is better in terms of faculty, environment/atmosphere around the campus, etc.. Any advise/comments will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


I will prefer Fatima memorial (Fmh) over Lahore medical college (LMDC) . . 
both have plus points; Fmh has more experienced faculty members, though LMDC is the oldest private medical college of lahore .

Fmh dont have a good looking campus & LMDC has lost its reputation to some extent due to accepting donations on fees, which is in fact bribery . . i have heard of such cases in Fmh also but it is rare in other medical colleges.
in terms of environment around the campus etc. Fmh is located in the heart of lahore i.e shadman & lmdc at a very peaceful side of Jalo park . #yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

@anas bro
what are you saying,does you mean bds at fmh has drawbacks?
What do you think,why you disregard bds at fmh?
And what are advantages of bds at lmdc?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> @anas bro
> what are you saying,does you mean bds at fmh has drawbacks?
> What do you think,why you disregard bds at fmh?
> And what are advantages of bds at lmdc?


bro ! i was at mistake . . so i changed my above post .

actually a famous professor at King Edward medical university recommended my father; 'if anas got admitted in LMDC, then prefer their Bds over Mbbs' . . her wordings made me feel as though LMDC is best for Bds, but it is not so . . because i studied Fmh prospectus on reading your post & yeah ! i found their dentistry department outstanding . . majority of the faculty members have done either MCPS or FCPS . :happy:


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I also heard someone else saying it,thats why i was curious'


----------



## hsn14 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying Anas. 

Don't you think it'd be better for a Foreign student (living on the campus) to go to LMDC instead of FMH because of the fact that there are less distractions because as you said it's at a peaceful side. Also, what are your thoughts on RLMC and where does it stand in comparison to LMDC and FMH. 

Right now I have four choices: LMDC, FMH, RLMC (Rashid Latif Medical College), and Central Parks Medical College. Could you rank these from me. 

Thanks!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

1.FMH
2.LMDC
3. Central Parks Medical College 
4.RLMC (Rashid Latif Medical College),


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

hsn14 said:


> Thanks for replying Anas.
> 
> Don't you think it'd be better for a Foreign student (living on the campus) to go to LMDC instead of FMH because of the fact that there are less distractions because as you said it's at a peaceful side. Also, what are your thoughts on RLMC and where does it stand in comparison to LMDC and FMH.
> 
> ...


you are welcome . . 
my ranking is same as Shaman did i.e
1. FMH
2. LMDC
3. Central Park
4. RLMC

Yeah ! if you like peaceful sites then LMDC & Cental park will be a good option .
as far as RLMC is concerned ; its new & didnt earn much fame . . it stands nowhere in comparison to Fmh & Lmdc because they are the oldest renowned medical colleges, RLMC has a plus point that they got their name included in IMED & Avicenna medical directory . . it matters if you are willing to specialize from abroad . :happy:


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

my name is in lmdc Bds list . . that to do now guys ? they will be asking for fees ??

anybody here who can clarify for me scope of Bds verses Mbbs ??#confused

Thanking you in anticipation . #yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

my name is in LMDC Bds list . . . what to do now guys ? they will be asking for fees.#rofl
anybody here who can clarify for me scope of Bds verses Mbbs ??#confused

Thanking you in anticipation . #yes


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> my name is in LMDC Bds list . . . what to do now guys ? they will be asking for fees.#rofl
> anybody here who can clarify for me scope of Bds verses Mbbs ??#confused
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation . #yes


hey,please help me how can i know my is on the list or not? because lmdc is far far away from my home.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

anas90 said:


> my name is in LMDC Bds list . . . what to do now guys ? they will be asking for fees.#rofl
> anybody here who can clarify for me scope of Bds verses Mbbs ??#confused
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation . #yes




You got a call from them? or what?

congrats.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey! when did they put up their merit list???i didn't submit my mcat score!!what do i do now???


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

You gave your roll no. to them? because that's what I did. I didn't submit it either. They were okay with the roll no.


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

well i dont really remember.if the roll no. was asked for in the addmission form then i must have given itbutif it wasnt asked for then i dont know.
and is the merit list displayed online or you have to go to lmdc?


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

When I went to submit the form the guy asked me for my mcat result and I said i dont have the hard copy so he asked for my roll no. 

That's exactly what I asked that guy because I don't know either. 
This is the second time I asked :/


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

KainatT said:


> You got a call from them? or what?
> 
> congrats.


guys ! let me clear all confusions . . 1st of all ThankS Kainat .#happy

LMDC displayed their merit lists on college notice board . . . they never display on website & you will have to call lmdc to confirm your name.

2ndly Kainat is right ; it was compulsory to give them the print of mcat result (declared on uhs website), those who didnt have result in their hand, they were asking roll no.s from them...

dont worry.. 2nd list for Mbbs is on 6 october . . do give them your roll no. by tomorrow .:happy:


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

anas90 said:


> guys ! let me clear all confusions . . 1st of all ThankS Kainat .#happy
> 
> LMDC displayed their merit lists on college notice board . . . they never display on website & you will have to call lmdc to confirm your name.
> 
> ...



ThankYou.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> guys ! let me clear all confusions . . 1st of all ThankS Kainat .#happy
> 
> LMDC displayed their merit lists on college notice board . . . they never display on website & you will have to call lmdc to confirm your name.
> 
> ...


tell me just one thing,you are supposed to submit your fees within 3,4 days ?other wise your name will be omitted.rite?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> tell me just one thing,you are supposed to submit your fees within 3,4 days ?other wise your name will be omitted.rite?


their is nothing like that in case of bds, it is an interview list & my interview is on 10 october ...

no private medical college is allowed to take fees before 31st october but i'm doubtful about lmdc mbbs, because if they are declaring 2nd meit list on 6 october, then obviously those on the 1st list have to submit fees by 5 october or may be they were asked to sign an agreement of joining lmdc etc.


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

anas90 said:


> my name is in lmdc Bds list . . that to do now guys ? they will be asking for fees ??
> 
> anybody here who can clarify for me scope of Bds verses Mbbs ??#confused
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation . #yes


Bro! let me clarify 1 thing! MBBS or BDS both have a great scope in terms of earning. The rest is up to you, what is your preference? dont take into account hard work required because my cousin is doing BDS from Margalla College, She is very bright and her aggregate was 84% but still went there because she wanted to go there! so its your choice! Both are tough if you are not up for it!#wink


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Bro! let me clarify 1 thing! MBBS or BDS both have a great scope in terms of earning. The rest is up to you, what is your preference? dont take into account hard work required because my cousin is doing BDS from Margalla College, She is very bright and her aggregate was 84% but still went there because she wanted to go there! so its your choice! Both are tough if you are not up for it!#wink


ThankS alot for clarifying bro!#yes


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ThankS alot for clarifying bro!#yes


so anas you are going for bds from lmdc,right?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> so anas you are going for bds from lmdc,right?


no yawr! i didnt finalize my decision yet..

i'm waiting for Fmh list...#yes


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord! have you finalized any medical college?#confused


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I have got in at frontier but i am waiting for shifa's merit list...
Fmh,skbzan,fumc


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

If you compare lmdc,fmh and cmh., which college has more ratio of passing USMLE in good scores.kindly answer this question is very important for me.thanks.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> If you compare lmdc,fmh and cmh., which college has more ratio of passing USMLE in good scores.kindly answer this question is very important for me.thanks.


i think the competent students from meritorious institutions (CMH & FMH) will definitely have a higher passing ratio of usmle/plab exams.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

ezra said:


> Bro! let me clarify 1 thing! MBBS or BDS both have a great scope in terms of earning. The rest is up to you, what is your preference? dont take into account hard work required because my cousin is doing BDS from Margalla College, She is very bright and her aggregate was 84% but still went there because she wanted to go there! so its your choice! Both are tough if you are not up for it!#wink


MBBS in Pakistan has a much higher scope than BDS..

Why?

1- MBBS studies are comparatively easier than BDS.
2- We live in a poor country, where a poor man can spend his hard earned money on General Body ailments than spending the same on getting his teeth structure corrected..
3- Due to the inclusion of 50 BDS seats with most of the private colleges, the ratio of Number of Dentists has outnumbered that of the Need of Dentists.. Come on 50 Teeth doctors in comparison to 100 Complete Body Doctors is like funny..
4- Recession only effects dentists.
5- Licensure examinations like USMLE, PLAB, AUSMLE after MBBS are much cheaper and easier to get into than BDS Licensure exams. BDS students have to get 3 International Letters of Recommendation and have to pay around 10 times more than the fee for examinations than MBBS. Only the very rich can afford it..
6- Fee structure of BDS is around 10% more than MBBS anywhere.
7- Fields of specialization in BDS in Pakistan are very few and basic.. and for going abroad, your father either needs to be a thief or he has to sell everything in order to make you a postgraduate..
8- Clinical Setup for Dentists in Pakistan costs around 90% more than a Clinical setup of a Basic General Physician..
9- Dentists are not that much respected as the MBBS doctors are.
10- Everyone knows, BDS is at the lower end of the merit.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> no yawr! i didnt finalize my decision yet..
> 
> i'm waiting for Fmh list...#yes


Anas, you better do MBBS than BDS..

I have like 4-5 dentists in my family and they aren't that much happy.. :S


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Anas, you better do MBBS than BDS..
> 
> I have like 4-5 dentists in my family and they aren't that much happy.. :S


thankS for your suggestion bro.:happy:

but elaborate your point no: 1 & 6 ?#confused


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> I have got in at frontier but i am waiting for shifa's merit list...
> Fmh,skbzan,fumc


Dude, FUMC takes in people from Army background mostly, so forget about it..

It's extremely difficult to get into SKBZAN because, it's the only Non UHS medical college in Lahore and all the candidates rejected from UHS, each one of them, apply here.. Not that, they are the best, but chances of getting in SKZBAN for students of an average between 73-75% are high, because, the creme is already picked up by UHS (Public + Private both) and left outs apply to SKZBAN..

Every candidate residing in Northern Punjab, have set Shifa as their priority.. So, merit of Shifa is high too.. But, I remember, in 2009, I got into CMH, and the merit of Shifa was lower than CMH.. That some of the students rejected by CMH got into Shifa..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> thankS for your suggestion bro.:happy:
> 
> but elaborate your 1st point?#confused


Well, If you go and check the results of BDS in UHS professional examinations and compare them with the results of MBBS of the same year, you see a drastic difference in Pass rates.. Plus, I have like 4-5 dentists in my family.. I know a lot about dentistry..

MBBS in 3rd year gets very interesting and BDS on the other hand, when clinicals start get equally boring and difficult, with the names of Subjects being out of this world..  Periodontology, Orthodontology etc etc.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> thankS for your suggestion bro.:happy:
> 
> but elaborate your 1st point?#confused


MBBS in Pakistan has a much higher scope than BDS..

Why?

1- MBBS studies are comparatively easier than BDS.
2- We live in a poor country, where a poor man can spend his hard earned money on General Body ailments than spending the same on getting his teeth structure corrected..
3- Due to the inclusion of 50 BDS seats with most of the private colleges, the ratio of Number of Dentists has outnumbered that of the Need of Dentists.. Come on 50 Teeth doctors in comparison to 100 Complete Body Doctors is like funny..
4- Recession only effects dentists.
5- Licensure examinations like USMLE, PLAB, AUSMLE after MBBS are much cheaper and easier to get into than BDS Licensure exams. BDS students have to get 3 International Letters of Recommendation and have to pay around 10 times more than the fee for examinations than MBBS. Only the very rich can afford it..
6- Fee structure of BDS is around 10% more than MBBS anywhere.
7- Fields of specialization in BDS in Pakistan are very few and basic.. and for going abroad, your father either needs to be a thief or he has to sell everything in order to make you a postgraduate..
8- Clinical Setup for Dentists in Pakistan costs around 90% more than a Clinical setup of a Basic General Physician..
9- Dentists are not that much respected as the MBBS doctors are.
10- Everyone knows, BDS is at the lower end of the merit.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> MBBS in Pakistan has a much higher scope than BDS..
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


& in the 6th 1> are you talking about 10% more bds fee per anum?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> & in the 6th 1> are you talking about 10% more bds fee per anum?


Yup dude, check for yourself.. It has always been like that 10-15% more than MBBS and in some colleges as much as 20-25% more. And yes, per annum..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Yup dude, check for yourself.. It has always been like that 10-15% more than MBBS and in some colleges as much as 20-25% more. And yes, per annum..


i don't think of a marked difference, i checked the fee structure of LMDC, sharif etc.
in 1st 2 years, it's almost same, but may be colleges demand more in 3rd & 4th in the name of 'clinical training'.#eek


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> MBBS in Pakistan has a much higher scope than BDS..
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


beside all your arguments, i have got a simple question;

isn't it the fact that earning trend in dentists is much more than mbbs doctors in our society.#yes
all you need is to do a survey!#happy

to quote just 1 e.g out of hundreds; orthodontics specialist charges 50,000 to 1 lac, just for braces case!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> i don't think of a marked difference, i checked the fee structure of LMDC, sharif etc.
> in 1st 2 years, it's almost same, but may be colleges demand more in 3rd & 4th in the name of 'clinical training'.#eek


Anas, I am dead sure that BDS fee structure as a whole is equal to MBBS, like if you are spending Rs. 25 Lakhs for 5 years MBBS, in BDS, the fee structure for the 4 years would come around to Rs. 25 Lakhs for it as well.. And Misc expenditures in BDS are 10 times more than MBBS as a matter of fact..


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> beside all your arguments, i have got a simple question;
> 
> isn't it the fact that earning trend in dentists is much more than mbbs doctors in our society.#yes
> all you need is to do a survey!#happy
> ...


Those are just a few old dentists mate.. And MBBS doctors earn a lot.. And never run out of demand.. The new breed of dentists are running out of jobs, and in 3rd world countries, dentists are only afforded by the classes so the patient turn over is low..

I have established MBBS doctors in my family with an average wage of 5-20 Lakhs per month and established Dentists with a wage of 1-10 Lakhs per month just because of Patients Turn Over Difference.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Those are just a few old dentists mate.. And MBBS doctors earn a lot.. And never run out of demand.. The new breed of dentists are running out of jobs, and in 3rd world countries, dentists are only afforded by the classes so the patient turn over is low..
> 
> I have established MBBS doctors in my family with an average wage of 5-20 Lakhs per month and established Dentists with a wage of 1-10 Lakhs per month just because of Patients Turn Over Difference.


then your family doctors must be among the richest in pakistan..............#wink

i remember 1000s of mbbs doctors protesting on roads few months back, just for an increase in salaries of like 25000/_#rofl

& on the other hand; many of the dentists, engineers & accountants etc. earn in lacs.

ppl should get rid of this craze for 'only & only mbbs' thing now! #frown


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

anas90 said:


> then your family doctors must be among the richest in pakistan..............#wink
> 
> i remember 1000s of mbbs doctors protesting on roads few months back, just for an increase in salaries of like 25000/_#rofl
> 
> ...


Nae dude, there are doctors in Pakistan who make More than a crore Rupee a month, for example, Dr. Sheharyar.. Old doctors fall into that range, and if you run your clinic well, you could earn that much too.. I have seen many doctor even outside my family earning more than that.. Depends directly on what you specialize in..

Ummm, they should Anas, but in third world countries, it's fact that dentists are always inferior to Doctors, but if you have the bucks or you are lucky or that you want to move abroad, then you'll have a good future..  Or else, I will definitely pray for you mate.. #happy I do believe in destiny, but you should do, what makes you happy and what you aspire to become..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

masterh said:


> Nae dude, there are doctors in Pakistan who make More than a crore Rupee a month, for example, Dr. Sheharyar.. Old doctors fall into that range, and if you run your clinic well, you could earn that much too.. I have seen many doctor even outside my family earning more than that.. Depends directly on what you specialize in..
> 
> Ummm, they should Anas, but in third world countries, it's fact that dentists are always inferior to Doctors, but if you have the bucks or you are lucky or that you want to move abroad, then you'll have a good future..  Or else, I will definitely pray for you mate.. #happy I do believe in destiny, but you should do, what makes you happy and what you aspire to become..


ThankU very much bro!#happy

i need a loadz of prayerz now a days!!#yes


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

Tired of waiting! #dull


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

ezra said:


> Tired of waiting! #dull


same here!!!!!!! #rofl#dull#baffled


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

hsn14 said:


> Which Medical college is better in terms of faculty, environment/atmosphere around the campus, etc.. Any advise/comments will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


*I think u shld choose fmh coz the faculty nd the hospital r much much better plus it is situated in the heart of lahore. As far as campus is concerned yes it is small but campus size shldnt be your first priority when choosing a med college. best of luck#happy*


----------

